# private messages...



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello,

I have received a couple of private messages today but at the moment I am unable to reply (post account not high enough).

I dont want to post random messages and annoy people so will the guys who sent me a PM today, re-send there messages but include a contact number and I will call you and take some details.

I have sent an e-mail to our account handler and asked for PM messages to be included, but in the meantime if you can include a telephone number in your messages and I will call you right back.:thumbsup:

Many thanks

Dan 
A-Plan


----------

